# funny episode in Petco...some people take their Dog food really SERIOUS



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

So I wander into Petco last night... just poking around to take my mind off things...

Walk over to the aisle where Pro Plan has all of their food. There is a LARGE guy, at least 6-3 and probably 250 lbs and he is REALLY pissed off. He lifts up a bag of Pro Plan and slings it down on the stack and says loudly..."SONOFABITCH!" I can tell he's looking at me and wants to vent so I glance at him and he damn near yells at me "F'ing Proplan is now putting SOY into their food!" "DO you KNOW what SOY does to Dogs?" "It makes their STOMACHS twist and turn and they are dead in minutes!" I just nod in agreement as this is no guy to get into a debate with, trust me. He had all the makings of someone whose driveway doesn't go all the way to the road if you know what I mean. 

I quietly suggest that he may need to go to another brand of food and he kind of snaps back at me "
WELL, I GUESS I'M GONNA HAVE TO."

And here's the topper. I walk out just behind him. He gets into his truck and squeels his tires and peels out of the parking lot. 

 Sometimes it helps to find humor in the world. Especially right now.


(NOTE-I have no clue whether Soy is in ProPlan nor any clue about his claims. None)


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow just wow! I do have to agree, sometimes you just have to laugh...

But I do wonder if soy and bloat are related...


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

lauren43 said:


> Wow just wow! I do have to agree, sometimes you just have to laugh...
> 
> But I do wonder if soy and bloat are related...


trust me, Lauren... this guy has NO doubt what causes bloat. Zero. NONE.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh god haha. Thank god you didn't argue with him Kevin, you might not have lived to tell the tale!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Megs, no doubt. If you guys hear of any Michigan Petco employees being attacked.... this guy will be #1 suspect.

God help the poor soul who gets a job for Purina as a retail store rep.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i've heard a bunch of pro plan feeders complain about the company pushing the shreds version which is full of "meaty" soy shreds. It's making it harder to find the regular kind that's chicken and rice or something like that. Never heard anyone be that passionate about the product though!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That is crazy. I really have nothing to add, other than Kevin, I love your analogy of "his driveway doesn't make it to the road." I'm gonna use that one one day!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

very funny, apparently going to petco is like going to walmart you just never know what you will see.
I do have to say that I am not sure that soy would be the only ingredient in Pro Plan I would be worried about, just saying.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

BearMurphy said:


> i've heard a bunch of pro plan feeders complain about the company pushing the shreds version which is full of "meaty" soy shreds. It's making it harder to find the regular kind that's chicken and rice or something like that. Never heard anyone be that passionate about the product though!


Soy shreads? :shocked: weren't dehydrated meat? hmm this would make sense since they didn't had a recall like the treats.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Best Wishes getting through these difficult times with your boy. A little humor even from a hothead idiot can help get the mind off the sad events.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> So I wander into Petco last night... just poking around to take my mind off things...
> 
> Walk over to the aisle where Pro Plan has all of their food. There is a LARGE guy, at least 6-3 and probably 250 lbs and he is REALLY pissed off. He lifts up a bag of Pro Plan and slings it down on the stack and says loudly..."SONOFABITCH!" I can tell he's looking at me and wants to vent so I glance at him and he damn near yells at me "F'ing Proplan is now putting SOY into their food!" "DO you KNOW what SOY does to Dogs?" "It makes their STOMACHS twist and turn and they are dead in minutes!" I just nod in agreement as this is no guy to get into a debate with, trust me. He had all the makings of someone whose driveway doesn't go all the way to the road if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


Two words for the big guy in Petco...""DE CAF"...sorry thats one word huh?


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Ha! Wow, a bit of an overreaction there dude.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Perhaps the funniest part of this tale is that ProPlan (and most of the other purina products with maybe the exception of the Pro Plan Selects) has been using soy in their foods for years and bragging about it on the front of the bag "Now with the goodness of SOY!!" Which always cracks me up. I've never heard of it causing bloat but I've heard of all of the other awful things it can do. Hopefully he switches his dog to a better food without killing someone in the process!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Perhaps the funniest part of this tale is that ProPlan (and most of the other purina products with maybe the exception of the Pro Plan Selects) has been using soy in their foods for years and bragging about it on the front of the bag "Now with the goodness of SOY!!" Which always cracks me up. I've never heard of it causing bloat but I've heard of all of the other awful things it can do. Hopefully he switches his dog to a better food without killing someone in the process!



LOL maybe we need to show this guy the ingredient list of Beneful and the contact phone number.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Perhaps the funniest part of this tale is that ProPlan (and most of the other purina products with maybe the exception of the Pro Plan Selects) has been using soy in their foods for years and bragging about it on the front of the bag "Now with the goodness of SOY!!" Which always cracks me up. I've never heard of it causing bloat but I've heard of all of the other awful things it can do. Hopefully he switches his dog to a better food without killing someone in the process!


Was going to say the same thing, I'm pretty sure Purina has used soy in their foods for years LOL


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Next time I see him, I'll tell him that little did he know, he's been feeding SOY to his Dogs for YEARS!!!

You guys might not hear from me for awhile after I do this, though


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

NewfieAussie said:


> Best Wishes getting through these difficult times with your boy. A little humor even from a hothead idiot can help get the mind off the sad events.



Thanks Newfie. It helps to just get out of the house as it can be pretty sad at times. I don't like Harry seeing me breaking down. You want to cherish every moment and not show the anger and hurt but it is the hardest thing to put into practice.

So I try to get away at least for an hour or so most nights. Or I go into the bathroom and get on my knees and let the tears flow quietly.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Harry knows you love him and you know Harry loves you.

Dogs are so smart and intuitive. We do the best we can to care for them.

It's ok to cry together. I hope he can stay pain free. All the best to you both.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> Thanks Newfie. It helps to just get out of the house as it can be pretty sad at times. I don't like Harry seeing me breaking down. You want to cherish every moment and not show the anger and hurt but it is the hardest thing to put into practice.
> 
> So I try to get away at least for an hour or so most nights. Or I go into the bathroom and get on my knees and let the tears flow quietly.


Kevin, I have been following your thread about Harry...feeling your pain, frustration and injustice of it all. I have just never commented.

But when you wrote the last sentence about closing yourself in the bathroom and letting the tears flow....I just lost it. And I have tears in my eyes just typing this. I so know that feeling, when I was watching my last dog slowly lose his fight with cancer. I was walking around all day like a robot, trying not to let the tears overflow- at least in public. All the time.

So, here I am, just another little piece of support...because all of us who have been blessed with sharing our lives with dogs...we know. And it does really hurt....

Please give Harry a big hug from me...and my dog.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thank you NYD. 

I try to not say too much. For pete's sake, I'm not the only one who has went thru this... so I don't mean to sound selfish. If anything, I cry more now because now when I see someone talk of this on the forum, I have an idea of what they are going thru.

Harry was the one thing in my life I didn't want messed with. I could lose my job, my house, all my money.... he was the ONE thing I asked God not to mess with and he couldn't do it. I don't give a damn about material possessions. This was it. And now I get to sit and watch it leave me one day at a time.

Sorry, I'm having a really bad time this morning. People at work don't make it easy, either. From the people telling me "not to put Harry thru any pain or sufferring".... jesus, could you say anything more hurtful to me than that? I love this Dog with an intensity that couldn't possibly be measured and you are telling me not to let him "suffer?" And you don't think that is foremost on my mind and something I watch every day? Or this one was a beauty... a coworker took it upon herself to come tell me about the different Dogs she's had to "put down"... by the way, I hate that freaking term. 

If I've learned anything, its how deeply personal a struggle with Cancer is... its an intimately cruel and painful struggle. And I hate God for ever creating such a thing.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> thank you NYD.
> 
> I try to not say too much. For pete's sake, I'm not the only one who has went thru this... so I don't mean to sound selfish. If anything, I cry more now because now when I see someone talk of this on the forum, I have an idea of what they are going thru.
> 
> ...


Sometimes there are just things we don't understand, and never will. God has his ways, but we don't have to always agree with them. Just do what you feel in your heart, not what anyone else says. Just keep giving Harry all the love you can, because he feels every bit of it and he needs that. I'm so sorry you are going through this. Wish there was more all of us could do to help, but just remember we are all here for you. (((hugs)))


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes Kevin I do think you will know when it's time. I have been through this twice and it never gets easy it just doesn't. Just try to think of them as trying in there pathetic way to help you because I do think they are. But I understand how you feel people are a pain.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

About the guy at Petco....total hot head but at least he cares I guess? I see so many people who claim to love their dog and really not give a flying duck about what they feed their dogs. 



And Harry. Oh sweet Harry. I understand the pain. I am not going to go into my own story but trust me, I feel you. I know when Sarge goes, I will be a mess. I will need medicated I think because I may have birthed that dog from my own womb, I love him that much. (Yes I have other dogs whom I also love but there are just some dogs that we bond with more, that mean THAT MUCH MORE to us, and is even MORE painful when they leave us.) You are in my thoughts. I know I am just some words on a screen from a stranger but I do care and wish there was more I could do.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Soy SUCKS! Good for him for reading labels! He may need Xanax though.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> About the guy at Petco....total hot head but at least he cares I guess? I see so many people who claim to love their dog and really not give a flying duck about what they feed their dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> And Harry. Oh sweet Harry. I understand the pain. I am not going to go into my own story but trust me, I feel you. I know when Sarge goes, I will be a mess. I will need medicated I think because I may have birthed that dog from my own womb, I love him that much. (Yes I have other dogs whom I also love but there are just some dogs that we bond with more, that mean THAT MUCH MORE to us, and is even MORE painful when they leave us.) You are in my thoughts. I know I am just some words on a screen from a stranger but I do care and wish there was more I could do.



they are far more than words. I hope everyone on this forum knows how much I appreciate the outpouring of love I've received. Frankly, I'm humbled by it and don't have the words. 

These Dogs.... they bring on such emotion and when I started telling everyone about this deeply personal and difficult time, I never dreamed so many would know exactly what I'm dealing with... but you have. You truly have. 

LOVE your Dogs. God, love them with every ounce of your being. Don't get bent on them being the perfectly trained Dog... love them for their bad behaviors(as long as they aren't dangerous or really destructive) as much as their good ones. When they do something that really ticks you off, dig deep to smile at them and know that they probably did it with passion.

Dogs are the most special creatures on earth. I am in awe of their selflessness and pure souls.

Harry woke up early this morning and walked across the bed only to lay his head on my shoulder and get his ear scratched. So we layed there together in the quiet darkness just enjoying the moment. He's a special, special boy and I'm happy so many people around the world have him in their thoughts. I could have kept this all to myself but I'm glad I didn't.

thank you all.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You and Harry are always in my thoughts Kev, practically everytime I sit down and hug Mol, you and Harry come to mind and I hug her tighter and longer. I could have spoken your words about cherishing every second with your pup. After my last dog Maxie and the pain I don't wish to remember, I vowed to cherish every single second with my Mollie, to have her with me where-ever I go, whatever I do. You are living my worst nightmare (not just mine, but yours and everyone elses on here too) right now. 
Billions of dogs in this world would give their lives to be loved by someone like you love Harry. He is a lucky dog, you have given him the complete life, everything a dog could ever need or want in this world. Doesn't make it an ounce easier, I know, it's just so hard to know what to say when you want like hell to make something better, to try and stop someone from hurting so much and there isn't a damn thing you can do to help. I know I'm clumsy with my words, but I so want you to really, really understand and know, that we are all here for you and if you need to talk or stress or vent, you know where we are. 

And, that guy in Petco? He sounds like a real passionate character. One I would probably get on with like a house on fire to be honest, don't know what that says about me but I seem to click with 'different' people like that. He reminds me of someone I know whom I met in a situation similar to yours, we ended up having a great conversation and a good laugh. And, after getting to know him more, (dog park), learnt he had been in San Quentin and a couple of other well know prisons! We are great friends.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone passionate about dog food (especially raw but even people who feed excellent kibble) is someone I can respect.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Me too wolfsnaps, me too.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL...

True. He was interesting, no doubt. But he was a bit scary to be honest, guys ... I think this guy NEEDS to feed raw or homecooked because any kibble company is really, really up against it with him. 



Thanks for the kind words, Penny. You said everything just perfectly.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

ha ha, thats like my mate Kev. Big biker guy, covered in tats, bald, every second word is fxxxxx, (which isn't far from the way I speak anyway), everyone is intimidated by him. Yet once you get to know him, and he likes you, he is the most lovable, funny, intelligent, unstable person ever.
Ohhh, and I enjoy hearing his stories about San Quentin, especially the ones of Charles Manson. Never ever thought I'd know someone who has known Charles Manson. God, I've really gone way off on a tangent, as normal. 
Maybe next time you see this guy, bring up Charles Manson, maybe he personally knows him too!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

isn't that funny, Penny?

Meanwhile, there is some corporate CEO in his Brooks Bros suit, corrupt as hell giving a speech somewhere about his noble life.

Indeed... true integrity isn't always apparent on the surface and stereotypes don't always hold water.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Funny about the guy at Petco; at least he cares about his dog! 
As long as you got my pm this morning, you already know I keep thinking about you and Harry. We all do, we're all here for you. A lot of us have been through a dogs illness.


----------

